# R32 Air project



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Figured I would make a new thread, no more questions. I am now installing. Today I got the fronts all installed... Waiting for the rear bags now. By Friday I should have pics of it on the ground. 
Excuse the mess... I am in the middle of a home remodel, and a three year car project... and the pollen, oh the pollen. 
This is just with the jack stand. I also modded the Airlifts, I cut a bit off the bottom to drop the strut in the knuckle more.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_. I also modded the Airlifts, I cut a bit off the bottom to drop the strut in the knuckle more. 


that's what needs to be done







, i did the same thing.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

hat rear setup did u go with /?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Air house 2's (on the way) with custom brackets for them. I am headed out to install the rear KONI's now and then I will have some photos up.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*

plz dont skip out on photos with the rear.. thanks in advance..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

I have been bad with pics on this whole project, but I will make sure and take some.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*

POST MORE OR GTFO!!!!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (d.tek)*

TOOOONIGHT.


----------



## VeeDubbDood (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: R32 Air project (arethirdytwo)*

looks sick brah!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_POST MORE OR GTFO!!!!









x50


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

any updates, I'm curious how low the AH2's and Koni's got you in the rear.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> any updates, I'm curious how low the AH2's and Koni's got you in the rear.


 Me too, trying to figure out the lowest combo for the rears. At least I know with the Bagyard rears (AH2 bag), that the bracket will be as small as possible, so just need to see some different shock combos.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

yeah the BY bracket is pretty small. I just want to know which shocks to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Kyle, what happened to you? How did you make out?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Good! Just waiting until I have my dash back in to finish things up. All is installed and the car looks great, it is just on blocks until I can run the rest of the lines. I am about 50% done with my complete custom wiring harness. This week I have set a goal to finish it all up. 

Pics soooon. 



[email protected] said:


> Kyle, what happened to you? How did you make out?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics are terrible, camera fogged from being inside and my shop light is out (working by large flash light). Custom brackets I made for the rear bags. Trimmed upper nipple then a notch in the lower control arm to set the elbow and air line through. I also tapped the lower end of the bag for a nub that centers it on the lower control arm. Came out great!


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

You wouldn't happen to have a picture of that notch would you?  I think that's the way to go :thumb:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm interested to see your bracket and notch as well. if I can't my bagyards to go low enough I may go this route.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a quick one from this AM. Tonight I will pull it all, paint it, and re install. The setup if really nice and simple. Upper mount is a bag plate with a 1" spacer with an 1 3/4" ID that centers onto the nipple (This must be trimmed to go low). The plate is secured to the bag via a 3/8 bolt in the center.

The lower is directly mounted to the control arm. I tapped the center hole to 3/8 and then ran threaded rod into the stock centering hole. You have to be careful cutting the hole for the fitting as it is close to the centering hole.

The other option for maximum lows would be to lose the entire upper nipple from the body and run another centering rod and then drill a hole for it. Then you could lose the spacer and run the bag direct mount both upper and lower. I can't get the fronts that low so no need for it. If I ever manage to tuck the fronts (rim wise) then I will adjust the rears. As it stands I can slam the rear.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

put your wheels on, lets see low


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Could you post a link for where you got your rear bags? I've been looking everywhere for them but the closest I found was mason-techs


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The rear bag is a UVAIR Air House 2 bag. I got my whole kit from Kevin at http://www.alteredaltitude.com/ . They may be out of stock for a while but they should be back in soon if so. Just call/email Kevin, can't say enough good things about him.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mmmmmmm Rs on air...........extravagant!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

You're going to need to lose that nipple for bag low.. not coils low


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I need smaller wheel spacers as it is, I am hung up on the arch. That is a 1" spacer up top, how thick was the adapter you used? If I do no plates and just mount the bags direct do you think I will have any issues with rattles?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Im with Jeff on this one....your deff gonna have to trim the nip. Also, be careful of trimming too much, you don't want alot of reverse rake when 
this is all said and done.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I already cut off an inch, more?! I have no lower plate and the upper only adds an inch with the plate included. In the photo the bag isn't engaged, still can move up a 1/4"


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

oh okay, didn't know that you trimmed it just though the nip was just buried in the bag plate pipe. You should be fine.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bad dirty pic... but it works. Waiting for smaller rear spacers, currently hung up on the arches.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

i never saw a picture of this car actually "finished" from the last thread you made in the mk4 forum. it looks good and seems to be sitting real good too


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I forgot about that thread! It has been a while. I need to get the smaller spacers for the rear, I am seriously hung up back there. I wish I could get the fronts down some more, I am maxing the Airlifts out right now. I have not driven with them yet so I HOPE the ride is good, the lift and drop is not extreme, but enough. My heinous driveway is now workable and I can set the rim on the arch. XL's would be awesome but only if they can retain the same lift, any less and I am stuck once again. 

The manual system is nice, however the running of lines for the gauges is not fun, I have a small leak behind them somewhere. Aside from that it is great how well the system holds air, 3-4 days no problem. My birthday present this year is going to be a nice digital system. If I get rid of manual it will be for a nice manifold system.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

about damn time Ive been waiting to see this thread come up again. Props to you. :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good man, gives me more motivation to put my bags on this weekend


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

Looking good so far - nice colour specs on your R


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

It came out pretty well, I am really happy with the rear brackets I made, cheap and easy to make. The mounting of the compressors was a fun one for me. I did not like them in the car so I mounted them externally behind the rear bumper, came out great! I just reeeaallly need to order new rear spacers to get those rears in and lower it some more.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks good man!! Have you been out to the Draught House on Tuesday nights??? That is where most of the Austin VW guys hang out... Would love to see your ride in person!:beer:


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not yet! I wanted to wait until I had my car done. Now I just need to find a place that will allow me to pass inspection sans the emissions bits 



Morio said:


> Looks good man!! Have you been out to the Draught House on Tuesday nights??? That is where most of the Austin VW guys hang out... Would love to see your ride in person!:beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow car looks great. The rear tires are finally in far enough. What size spacers were you running? And what size are you currently running?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Really looking forward to bagging my R. Stance looks great man.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I was running quite a bit of spacer, now I am just running a mildly large amount. Front has always been 20mm and the rear is either 1.25" or 1.5" and used to be 1.8". I set the rear up before I went air so the poke was ok. Once I went air I had to lose the poke as I was hung up on the even pulled arches.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

still cant get over how amazing this looks:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Turned out great kyle! :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

it looks AMAZING!


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, gotta detail now!


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

wow! The R looks great! When did you move to TX, I thought you lived in Bton, Indiana.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I moved to Austin with a job change last December. I did start the car in btown, would have loved to finish it there but we seem to have a pretty good scene here in Austin.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Not usually a fan of black on black but your R is pulling it off nicely dude :beer:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

UghRice said:


> Not usually a fan of black on black but your R is pulling it off nicely dude :beer:


its brown


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I just noticed that after turning the room light off  
That's what I get for "reading" the thread 

Regardless, car still looks mint. Fitment is :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha, I figured you would notice sooner or later. I need better pics It does look almost black. I also want to change up the wheel color this year.


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Color looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

so fresh:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Again, not finished and dirty


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Forgot all about this car, nice to see it's almost done. 

I think you need a different intake though, the filter just looks like ****.  
Those hardlines remind me of those old spiral kids toys :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I honestly don't even know where those intake pieces came from, pretty nasty ****. You will also notice tape on the cabin intake, like three fender bolts... Not QUITE done haha. i want to get a 90 that comes off and sits on the dside of the motor.


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> I honestly don't even know where those intake pieces came from, pretty nasty ****. You will also notice tape on the cabin intake, like three fender bolts... Not QUITE done haha. i want to get a 90 that comes off and sits on the dside of the motor.


 Looks great :beer: Color is well done too :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks, I would really like to see some more drop in the front but... Currently without a notch it just wont happen.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Cell pic but the car got some trimming and a notch today.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks fantastic man! Can't wait to be in town so I can see it in person!


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

i just want to say i :heart: your car. can you come to an east coast show with it please?!

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If I can get the car resprayed again in a booth I will make it. Paint looks good, but if I take it that far for a show I want to win


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude ****ing dope. wow


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

looks good, are you able to get the rear a bit lower to match the front?


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Haha, I figured you would notice sooner or later. I need better pics It does look almost black. I also want to change up the wheel color this year.


Creamy Beige... would be a great wheel color with brown :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Tomorrow night I pull my small rear spacers out and the it will match. Good eye.



DarkSideGTI said:


> looks good, are you able to get the rear a bit lower to match the front?


----------

